# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  صيغة فَعيـــل بين الصفة المشبهة وصيغة المبالغة.   ( صفحة للنقـــاش )

## هناء عبد الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

معلوم أن من شروط الصفة المشبهة أن تصاغ من فعل لازم دال على الزمن الحاضر،
وإليه أشار ابن مالك بقوله:
( وصوغها من لازم لحاضرِ ... كطاهر القلب جميل الظاهر)

ومعلومٌ أيضًا أن الصفة المشبهة لها أوزان عدة، منها ( فَعِيل ) - محور بحثنا -
كجميل ، وظريف ، وعظيم.*


ننتقل الآن إلى صيغ المبالغة:

صيغ المبالغة تصاغ لمبالغة اسم الفاعل وتكثير معناه، ولها خمسة أوزان مشهورة ، منها:
( فعيل ) - محور بحثنا -
كسميع ، حكيم ، خبير.

وبما أن صيغة المبالغة مشتقة للمبالغة في اسم الفاعل فهي تصاغ من الفعل اللازم والمتعدي.
الإشكـــال يقع هنــــا ...

وهو: الفرق في صيغة فعيل بين الصفة المشبهة وصيغة المبالغة المصوغة من فعل لازم!

فكثير من طلبة العلم يجعل القرينة الواضحة للصفة المشبهة ، هي: إنها مصوغة من فعل لازم. لكن ألا يوجد صيغ مبالغة بالوزن نفسه مصوغة من فعل لازم أيضًا ...!

هنا ينبغي أن نتوقف وننعم النظر في هذه المسألة حتى يتضح لنا - بإذن الله - الفيصل الواضح بين الصفة المشبهة وصيغ المبالغة المصوغتان من فعل لازم ، واللتين على وزن:
( فَــــعيـــــــ  ل ).

هذا الموضوع إخواني وأخواتي للبحث والمشاركة؛ لكي تعم الفائدة ويذهب اللبس.
فهيا لتدلوا بدلائكم ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا تعارض بين كون الكلمة صفة مشبهة وكونها صيغة مبالغة.

ولا يلزم أن يوجد فيصل واضح بين الصفة المشبهة وصيغة المبالغة؛ لأن هذه التسميات اصطلاحات من النحويين، والاصطلاحات تكون على ما وضعه أصحابها، ولا يلزم أن لا يحصل فيها تداخل.

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...47&postcount=6

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لا تعارض بين كون الكلمة صفة مشبهة وكونها صيغة مبالغة.


السؤال المتبادر للذهن:
ألا يفترقان في العمل؟
نعلم أن كلا منهما يعمل عمل اسم الفاعل
لكن هل ثمت بينهما افتراق واختصاص في العمل ؟

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> لا تعارض بين كون الكلمة صفة مشبهة وكونها صيغة مبالغة.
> ولا يلزم أن يوجد فيصل واضح بين الصفة المشبهة وصيغة المبالغة؛ لأن هذه التسميات اصطلاحات من النحويين، والاصطلاحات تكون على ما وضعه أصحابها، ولا يلزم أن لا يحصل فيها تداخل.


هل قال هذا أحد العلماء لأني أريد أن أُوثِّق هذه المعلومة في بحثي.
بارك الله في علمك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل قال هذا أحد العلماء لأني أريد أن أُوثِّق هذه المعلومة في بحثي.


لسنا في حاجة إلى نص أحد العلماء على هذا؛ لأن هذا باب وهذا باب، ولا يلزم أن ينص العلماء في كل باب على أنه لا يعارض الباب السابق أو اللاحق.
وقد مثل ابن مالك على الصفة المشبهة بقوله: (كطاهر القلب) و(طاهر) اسم فاعل كما هو واضح، فهل نحتاج مع هذا إلى نص على أن الصفة المشبهة لا تعارض اسم الفاعل؟
ومعلوم أن صيغة المبالغة يصح أن يوصف بها، فهي صفة بالاتفاق، ويجوز إضافتها إلى الفاعل أيضا بالاتفاق، وحينئذ ينطبق عليها تعريف الصفة المشبهة الذي ذكره ابن مالك، فثبت بهذا أن صيغة المبالغة يمكن أن تكون صفة مشبهة.

ومع ذلك فالنصوص من كلام العلماء على مثل هذا كثيرة، ولكنها منثورة في تصرفات العلماء؛ فيقولون مثلا في تفسير الرحمن الرحيم: صفتان مشبهتان للمبالغة.
وتجد مثل هذا كثيرا في كتب التفسير؛ كما قال الألوسي في {فكهون} صفة مشبهة تدل على المبالغة
وقال في {مرصادا} صفة مشبهة للمبالغة، وهكذا.

والفرق بين الصفة المشبهة وصيغة المبالغة إنما يظهر عند التركيب لا عند الإفراد؛ فإذا قلنا: (فلان عليم) فحينئذ نقول: صيغة مبالغة، وإذا قلنا: (فلان عليم اللسان) فحينئذ نقول: صفة مشبهة، واللفظ واحد فيهما، والمعنى واحد في الكلمتين.
وكذلك قوله تعالى: {بديع السموات} إن قلنا إن المعنى: أبدع السموات فهي صيغة مبالغة وإن قلنا إن المعنى: السموات بديعة فهي صفة مشبهة.
وكذلك قوله تعالى: {رفيع الدرجات} إن قلنا إن المعنى رفع الدرجات فهي صيغة مبالغة، وإن قلنا إن المعنى: الدرجات رفيعة فهي صفة مشبهة.
وهكذا.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال أبو البقاء الكفوي في الكليات:
(( وما نقل عن سيبويه أن فعيلا من صيغ المبالغة فمحمول على حالة العمل للنصب فحيث لا عمل له لا يحمل على صيغها بل معناه أنه صفة مشبهة لإفادة المبالغة )).

----------


## هناء عبد الله

بارك الله في علمك شيخنا الفاضل.
سأدون هذه المعلومات في بحثي إن لم يكن لديك مانع، فهي معلومات كالدرر لم أسمع بها طوال فترة دراستي.
وما نقلته من أقوال العلماء في غاية الأهمية، فهل لك - إن تسنى لك الوقت - أن تزيدني من أقوالهم، أو ترشدني إليها؛ لأن بحثي قائم عليها. 
أنار الله قلبك، ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال العكبري في اللباب (1/ 443) معرفا الصفة المشبهة:
( وهي كل صفة لا تجري على الفعل مما لا مبالغة فيه نحو حسن وبطل وشديد )

قد يُفهم من هذا الكلام أن صيغة المبالغة لا تدخل في الصفهة المشبهة، ولكن هذا الفهم غير سديد في نظري؛ لأنه كما استثنى ما فيه مبالغة استثنى أيضا الصفة التي تجري على الفعل، مع أنها قد تدخل في الصفة المشبهة لا سيما فيما زاد على الثلاثي فإنها توافق اسم الفاعل لزوما.
فيمكن حمل كلامه على أنه أراد الصفة المشبهة المحضة أي التي لا تشترك مع غيرها من الأبواب؛ لأن التي تشترك قد سبق بحثها في أبوابها فلا حاجة لإعادة الكلام فيها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> .
> وكذلك قوله تعالى: {بديع السموات} إن قلنا إن المعنى: أبدع السموات فهي صيغة مبالغة وإن قلنا إن المعنى: السموات بديعة فهي صفة مشبهة.
> وكذلك قوله تعالى: {رفيع الدرجات} إن قلنا إن المعنى رفع الدرجات فهي صيغة مبالغة، وإن قلنا إن المعنى: الدرجات رفيعة فهي صفة مشبهة.


استنباط ذكيٌّ ووجيه؛ لكننا إذا نظرنا إلى سياق الآيات فلا يحتمل إلا أن تكون صيغة مبالغة. 
قال تعالى: ( بديع السموات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبه وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم)

قال تعالى: (رفيع الدرجات ذو العرش يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السؤال المتبادر للذهن:
> ألا يفترقان في العمل؟
> نعلم أن كلا منهما يعمل عمل اسم الفاعل
> لكن هل ثمت بينهما افتراق واختصاص في العمل ؟


معذرة يا شيخنا الفاضل
فقد تأخرت في جوابكم لأنه لم يحضرني جواب يليق بكم.

----------


## فايز الجزائري

السلام عليكم .
اقبلوا "تطفلي" عليكم.
استنتجتُ عدم كفاية الصيغة لتحديد المشتق، فلا بد معه من الدلالة، ورحم الله شوقي ضيف، لقد اقترح  في كتابه " تيسيرات نحوية" تخصيص بعض الصيغ بالمبالغة وأخرى بالصفة المشبهة تيسيرا على الدارسين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الاقتراح وغيره من اقتراحات المعاصرين ينطلق من فكرة مغلوطة في أذهانهم، وهي أن هذه اللغة العربية الشريفة كلأ مباح لنا نحن المعاصرين نغير فيها ما نشاء ونخترع فيها ما نشاء.
وهذه الطريقة على ما فيها من غلط فهي أيضا شر عظيم لا يمكن مجابهته؛ لأنها تقطع صلة المعاصرين بما نقل إليهم من التراث عن طريق هذه اللغة الشريفة، ولذلك تجد الأفهام كثيرا في واد والكلام المنقول في واد آخر؛ لأنهم تربوا على هذه المناهج الفاسدة والاختراعات الكاسدة.
وسبب المشكلة أن المنطلق الذي يتحرك منه هؤلاء هو منطلق مادي علماني بحت؛ يجعل وظيفة اللغة فقط في التفاهم بين الناس في العصر الذي نعيش فيه.
والمسلم فضلا عن طالب العلم لا يرى أن وظيفة اللغة تقتصر على هذا، بل لعل هذا أضعف وظائف اللغة؛ لأن أكثر الناس يتفاهمون بالعاميات المحلية، إلا أن اللغة العربية الأصيلة تجمعهم فيستطيعون فهم بعضهم، ولولا ذلك لما استطاعوا.
اللغة ترتبط بالقرآن وترتبط بالاستنباط الفقهي بل ترتبط بجميع العلوم الشرعية، ومن ثم فالاختراع فيها يؤدي إلى الابتداع في الدين والانتقاص من شرع رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> والمسلم فضلا عن طالب العلم لا يرى أن وظيفة اللغة تقتصر على هذا، بل لعل  هذا أضعف وظائف اللغة؛ لأن أكثر الناس يتفاهمون بالعاميات المحلية، إلا أن  اللغة العربية الأصيلة تجمعهم فيستطيعون فهم بعضهم، ولولا ذلك لما  استطاعوا.
> اللغة ترتبط بالقرآن وترتبط بالاستنباط الفقهي بل ترتبط بجميع العلوم  الشرعية، ومن ثم فالاختراع فيها يؤدي إلى الابتداع في الدين والانتقاص من  شرع رب العالمين.


لا فضَّ الله فاك.

----------


## عبد الكريم حسين

يقول الشيخ مصطفى الغلاييني في كتبه جامع الدروس العربية ص 139:" الصفة المشبهة باسم الفاعل هي صفة تؤخذ من الفعل اللازم، للدلالة على معنى قائم بالموصوف بها على وجه الثبوت، لا على وجه الحدوث". ومن ثم نفهم أنها شبهت باسم الفاعل في الصيغة والعمل، إلا أن لها صيغاً كثيرة على عكس اسم الفاعل، وصيغة ( فعيل ) تشترك فيها مع صيغة المبالغة التي هي تحوير لاسم الفاعل ومبالغة فيه، ومع اسم المفعول مثل قتيل وصريع إلخ. والواقع أن الصرف العربي يعتمد الكلمة المفردة وأوزانها بعيداً عن السياق وعن الجملة، إلا في حالة العمل. أما الالتباس الذي يحدث مع بعض الأوزان مثل (فعيل) هذا، فيزول بإعادة الكلمة إلى وزن أصلها. فكلمة قتيل مثلاً قد تكون صيغة مبالغة أو صفة مشبهة أو اسم مفعول، والذي يكشف عن هذا هو اعتماد الأصل. فإذا تساوت الكلمة مع الوزن الأصلي للمشتق كان به، وإلا كان غير ذلك. وإذا عدنا إلى لفظ قتيل عرفنا أنه يتساوى مع لفظ ( مقتول ) الذي هو اسم مفعول، ولا يتساوى  مع ( قاتل )، فهو إذن ليس صيغة مبالغة له لأن أحدهما فاعل والآخر مفعول، كما لا يتساوى مع مفهوم الصفة المشبهة، فيبقى أنه اسم مفعول. وهذكا نفعل مع بقية الكلمات التي من نفس الوزن. فإذا طبقنا نفس المبدأ على لفظ (قصير) لوجدنا الأمر واضحاً، فهذه الكلمة ليست مبالغة لكلمة (قاصر) وليست، أيضاً اسم مفعول (مقصور)، لأن المعاني مختلفة في كل هذه الألفاظ، إنما هي صفة مشبهة. والله أعلم.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

الأمثلة التي أورتها -بارك الله فيك- عن صيغة فعيل واضحة المعنى، فالالتباس الذي يقع في صيغة فعيل ليس في جميع اشتقاقاتها، ففي بعض الاشتقاقات يكون معناها جليًا، مثل: رجيم بمعنى مرجوم، ورحيم بمعنى راحم.

لكن بعض اشتقاقاتها -أعني صيغة فعيل- يصعب عليك تحديد ماهيتها، بغض النظر عن فعيل إذا كانت بمعنى مفعول أو مُفعَل فمعنى المفعولية يتجلى لك من خلال السياق، لكن إذا كان المعنى قائم على الفاعلية (الصفة المشبهة - وصيغ المبالغة) فكلاهما مشتقان من اسم الفاعل.

فعندما تنظر إلى المثالين " رَضِيٌّ / بَغِيٌّ "
يصعب عليك لأول وهلة تحديد أيهما الصفة المشبهة وأيهما صيغة المبالغة!
فتقول: إن الصفة المشبهة تصاغ من اللازم فقط ، فيقال لك: وصيغة المبالغة تصاغ أيضًا من اللازم والمتعدي !!!

فهل يصح أن نقول في هذين المثالين أنهما صفات مشبهات باسم الفاعل "راضٍ / باغٍ" وصيغ مبالغة أيضًا له !

هذا ما يحتاج الإجابة عنه؟

أنا من وجهة نظري أرى بعدم امتناع حل هذه محل تلك، وأن تحديد إحداهما يرجع إلى مقصود المتكلم.

والله تعالى أعلم.*

----------


## زاهر الهنائي

جميل مثل هذه المناقشات، فهي تفضي إلى كشف ثراء لغتنا العربية ودفع دعوى أن تعدد الصيغ للمعاني الواحدة هو تضخم في اللغة. إن الموضوع بحاجة إلى عمل دؤوب في مجال الحقل الأكاديمي بغية الوصول إلى الحقائق.
سأطرح هنا وجهة نظري: فعيل هذه الصيغة وضعت في الأصل للصفة المشبهة التي تدل على الثبوت كجميل وطويل ووسيم وقصير ...، ثم استعيرت للمبالغة عند إرادة التعبير عن بعض الصفات وكأنها صفات صارت سجايا وخلقة كسميع وعليم وغيرها.

----------


## هناء عبد الله

> فعيل هذه الصيغة وضعت في الأصل للصفة المشبهة التي تدل على الثبوت كجميل وطويل ووسيم وقصير ...، ثم استعيرت للمبالغة عند إرادة التعبير عن بعض الصفات وكأنها صفات صارت سجايا وخلقة كسميع وعليم وغيرها.


بوركت ...

هذا موضوع -كما تفضلتَ- يحتاج إلى الدراسة العميقة والتنقيب عن أسرار معاني الأبنية العربية وهذا التحليل لا يأتي بالرأي السريع العابر بل بالدراسة المقننة، لكن نسأل المولى أن تكون هذه الآراء لبنات لبناء الدراسة التحليلية المجدية.

----------


## أبو أيُوب

قال ابن عاشور في تفسيره لـ﴿الرحمن الرحيم﴾:

الذي ذهب إليه صاحب الكشاف وكثير من المحققين أن (الرحمان) صفة مشبهة كغضبان وبذلك مثّله في الكشاف . وفِعْل رحِم، وإن كان متعديا، والصفة المشبهة إنما تصاغ من فعل لازم، إلا أن الفعل المتعدي إذا صار كالسجية لموصوفه ينزل منزلة أفعال الغرائز، فيحول من فعل بفتح العين أو كسرها إلى فعُل بضم العين، للدلالة على أنه صار سجية، كما قالوا فقُه الرجل وظرُف وفهُم ، ثم تشتق منه بعد ذلك الصفة المشبهة ، ومثله كثير في الكلام.

وإنما يعرف هذا التحويل بأحد أمرين: إما بسماع الفعل المحول مثل فقه، وإما بوجود أثره وهو الصفة المشبهة مثل بليغ إذا صارت البلاغة سجية له ، مع عدم أو قلة سماع بلغ . ومن هذا رحمان، إذ لم يسمع رحم بالضم .

ومن النحاة من منع أن يكون الرحمان صفة مشبهة بناء على أن الفعل المشتق هو منه فعل متعد، وإليه مال ابن مالك في (شرح التسهيل) في باب الصفة المشبهة ونظره برب وملك.

وأما (الرحيم) فذهب سيبويه إلى أنه من أمثلة المبالغة وهو باق على دلالته على التعدي، وصاحب الكشاف والجمهور لم يثبتوا في أمثلة المبالغة وزن فعيل ، فالرحيم عندهم صفة مشبهة أيضا مثل مريض وسقيم ، والمبالغة حاصلة فيه على كلا الاعتبارين . والحق ما ذهب إليه سيبويه . *ولا خلاف بين أهل اللغة في أن الوصفين دالان على المبالغة في صفة الرحمة أي تمكنها وتعلقها بكثير من المرحومين وإنما الخلاف في طريقة استفادة المبالغة منهما* وهل هما مترادفان في الوصف بصفة الرحمة أو بينهما فارق . والحق أن استفادة المبالغة حاصلة من تتبع الاستعمال وأن الاستعمال جرى على نكتة في مراعاة واضعي اللغة زيادة المبنى لقصد زيادة في معنى المادة.

قال في الكشاف : ويقولون إن الزيادة في البناء لزيادة المعنى، وقال الزجاج في الغضبان هو الممتلئ غضبا . ومما طنّ على أذني من ملح العرب أنهم يسمون مركبا من مراكبهم بالشقدف، وهو مركب خفيف ليس في ثقل محامل العراق، فقلت في طريق الطائف لرجل منهم: ما اسم هذا المحمل أردت المحمل العراقي؟
فقال : أليس ذاك اسمه الشقنداف ؟ قلت : بلى . فقال : هذا اسمه الشقنداف.
فزاد في بناء الاسم لزيادة المسمى وهي قاعدة أغلبية لا تتخلف إلا في زيادات معروفة موضوعة لزيادة معنى جديد دون زيادة في أصل معنى المادة، مثل زيادة ياء التصغير فقد أفادت معنى زائدا على أصل المادة وليس زيادة في معنى المادة . وأما نحو حَذِر- الذي هو من أمثلة المبالغة وهو أقل حروفا من حاذر - فهو من مستثنيات القاعدة لأنها أغلبية .

----------

